

Show HN: Snapsolve – Get homework help in a snap - emersonmalca
http://www.snapsolveapp.com

======
dinnerdog
I wish-- Oh there is a web app too!
[https://www.getstudyroom.com/tutors](https://www.getstudyroom.com/tutors)

~~~
emersonmalca
Correct! so any student in the country can get help right away from their
computers too

------
emersonmalca
I'm the CEO of StudyRoom, makers of the Snapsolve app. Our brand new app
provides students from any grade level, elementary to graduate level, with
high-quality, on-demand help from out Top Student Tutors. If you're stuck on
homework just snap a picture of the problem and get a detailed answer in
minutes. We will be checking out this post the entire day so if you have any
questions or comments feel free to post it below.

~~~
jesus-pierre
So is the service free right now? Or is there a fee per homework snap picture?

~~~
emersonmalca
Students can choose from a variety of price points, ranging from free (easy)
questions, to paid questions which are priced based on the level of difficulty
and average response time to get an answer (from $1.99 to $9.99).

Right now anyone who uses the promo code LAUNCH will get $5 for free.

------
kevinjustin
Love it!

